

Running wxPython on top of PyPy - stephenjudkins
http://morepypy.blogspot.com/2010/05/running-wxpython-on-top-of-pypy.html

======
stephenjudkins
The PyPy developers seem to be pivoting from research mode to creating an
actual usable Python implementation.

I'm speculating that this has to do with the fact they're now receiving
funding from Google. Google has invested in Unladen Swallow, but that project
seems to have fallen pretty far short of its goals, which were less ambitious
than PyPy's anyways.

I can imagine Google asking the PyPy developers to focus on creating a real-
world usable Python implementation for the short/medium term.

~~~
fijal
Last time PyPy got money from google was spring 2009. They can still ask PyPy
developers to do stuff :)

~~~
stephenjudkins
Heh, I guess you're right--I saw the Google code blog post and assumed it was
ongoing. Mea culpa.

What's the road map for PyPy, as far as the developers are concerned?

~~~
kingkilr
As an on and off PyPy contributor here's my impression: the goals for the next
release are going to be a) cpyext support a wide variety of real world
extensions, b) keep making the JIT faster for as many apps and benchmarks as
possible, c) fix a pathological condition in the GC. And in the medium term
adding support for x86-64 to the JIT.

